# Help w/ homelite UT 10506-2 auto XL



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2011)

just started to leak gas all over me and it's like it has a bottomless gas tank . cut 2 pcs. and go fill it up . and don't get near a flame or you will go up can anyone tell me why. It ran great till now, now I have hard time starting it only whenI been cutting with it for a while. starts cold on 1st. pull then count your blessings after that


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Try to see where the gas is leaking from.Could be a cracked tank,bad gas cap or cracked fuel lines.If the unit is a few years old,I would bet the fuel lines need to be replaced as they do get brittle and crack.Be sure to check the fuel line in the tank where it connects to the filter also.Here is a link to the parts manual for your saw.Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/partslist/homelitexlut10506-2.pdf


----------

